# I feel like I never existed.....



## redhead (Apr 2, 2018)

This horrible feeling, like there is no personality no memories no time. I feel like i was dumped from some darkness into this world..everything look strange, my memories are far, i know some facts about myself but details are impossible to recall.I have no past no future and no present. everything is on autopilot.... can anyone relate????


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

redhead said:


> This horrible feeling, like there is no personality no memories no time. I feel like i was dumped from some darkness into this world..everything look strange, my memories are far, i know some facts about myself but details are impossible to recall.I have no past no future and no present. everything is on autopilot.... can anyone relate????


Ive heard many people describe their DP like this....And ive seen them all get over it...

Often described as being suddenly plonked into a life you have very little recollection of...A total sense of newness....Its strange but its not dangerous....It improves with time...


----------



## redhead (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope so I been struggling for 3 years now on and off. Thank you for your encouraging words


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

yes I can at least somewhat relate


----------

